# My kitty is severly injured need help.



## Mr_Del (Mar 3, 2008)

While getting the kids ready for school this morning I kept seeing spots of blood throught the house. I checked the kids out and found nothing. I was a bit confused. Well I got them all off to school and went to sit on my bed. Then I found the source of the blood. 

I sat on the bed and heard a little whispery meow. I turned to looked and saw my kitty on the other side of the bed. He looked at me and I gasped. He is somehow injured. His left eye is so swollen it is pushed out beyond normal and crusted with blood. Around the edges of the eye crust blood is leaking out. His little nose is also bleeding. HAs his mouth slightly open. Dried crusty blood all over his white scruff. Almost as something a horror movie would depict as a zombie cat. 

First thing I did was turn to him and pet him while telling him all will be well. I know he cant understand the words but he probaly understood the intention. Is was still a bit to early to get a vet on the phone. I then got a towel for him to lay on. Wet a wash cloth and tried to clean some of it off. Of course he resisted. Not wanting to cause him more discomfort than what he is already in I stopped cleaning. 

He would then stick with me. If he noticed I walked out of the room he would come find me. Everywhere I went he followed. He is still doing that. Eventualy the time came to when a VET would be oppened. I called one up. I explained to them what happened and not knowing how or when the injury occured. Thier first response of course is "Bring him in ASAP" Unfortunatly I had to decline due to financial reasons. 

They gave me some tips on care. Keep eye moist with saline solution or eye drops. Wipe up blood with warm damp cloth. Do not disturb blood clot on eye. I told them I can do those things but I will have to find a way to fund a visit. I called all those I know that could help but they would not. 

I have had this kitty since the day he came out of his mama. Infact I had to pull this little guy out of her because he got stuck on the way out. He is now 18 days short of his 1st birthday. I don't want to lose this little guy since he is one of the best cats I have ever had. 

So now I sit here and watch over my little kitty. He will follow me if I don't stay in one place. I have grown anxious on how to find a way to be able to get him to the vet. So far I have come up empty handed. I simply do not have the resorces to do it all my own. I am a disabled VET and live soley off that income. Isn't much but gets me by. I failed to set aside for things like this to come up and now there is regret. I really hope I dont loose my good little friend.

-Del


----------



## vilate (Jan 31, 2008)

This sounds like a bad situation. Your kitty desperately needs a vet, I'd say.

Is there a Humane Society or SPCA you can contact? They may be able to help you out. I've heard that sometimes they will see animals if the owners can't pay for a vet. It's worth a call, in my opinion.


----------



## Mr_Del (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok Just called an SPCA shelter kind of near my home. They said they are only into altercations. The person did not know of any way they could help me but would ask arround and get back with me on it.

Thanks for the tip
-Del


----------



## vilate (Jan 31, 2008)

Hopefully they can help you find somewhere.

You might also attempt to look online for vets near you and see if there's any way any of them could work out some sort of payment plan with you. Emergency places won't do it, but I'd think that out of the thousands of vets around, you might find one that could work with you.

Of course, that could just be me being overly optimistic...


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

Your cat NEEDS to be seen and treated by a vet! Things can go so wrong so fast and this could have lasting effects if not only cost you more later then it would now.

Alot of vets and emergency clinics will and do offer payment plans and alot of them offer a free trial of pet insurance if the pet is within a certain age range. Also could sign up for pet insurance for such occasions as this, not all pet insurance is horribly expensive a few payments each month and it's great in the long run.



In my opinion if you can't pay for vet bills for your pet you shouldn't have it. I've had my share of money problems and yes my animals have gotten sick in those times but I always found a way to get around and get them seen by a vet if the case was severe in which this is.

Also it is required that as the owner of any animal that you provide them with veterinary care, its considered animal cruelty if you don't.

Here are some sites that can offer you some help, I don't know where you are located but hope these somehow help.

www.CareOneCredit.com 
www.carecredit.com
http://www.**********.com/
http://www.unitedanimalnations.org/
http://imom.org/fa/ 
http://www.aahahelpingpets.org 
http://www.thepetfund.com
http://www.carecredit.com 
http://www.help-a-pet.org 
http://www.imom.org
http://www.fveap.org (for cats)
http://www.handicappedpets.com
http://www.uan.org
http://www.nysave.org 
http://www.angels4animals.org/


----------



## Mr_Del (Mar 3, 2008)

OK I called all 3 Vets in my area. Yes 3. I live in a very rural part of the state. None of them offer financing but give the same quotes from best case to worst case scenario. My options are getting thinner I guess. 

-Del


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

Honestly I could smack some vets upside the head for the way they do their job or rather don't. They are supposed to be all about helping pets in need in cases like yours and yet when you phone and tell them you can't pay the bill in full and want a payment plan they refuse, adn some even act insulted about the idea. Ugh, hopefully you find some help for your cat and at least some of the sites I provided help. Please keep us updated.


----------



## vilate (Jan 31, 2008)

It looks like Lilac provided quite a nice list of possible aid for you. I hope you can get one who will help you out.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Your kitty will have to see a vet, as you know. Is their a Humane Society nearby? Here is a list of organizations that should help. My prayers are with you and your cat. God bless.

http://www.care2.com/c2c/share/detail/300198

Please keep us informed.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Lilac* said:


> Honestly I could smack some vets upside the head for the way they do their job or rather don't. They are supposed to be all about helping pets in need in cases like yours and yet when you phone and tell them you can't pay the bill in full and want a payment plan they refuse, adn some even act insulted about the idea.


I agree. Last year, one of my mothers cats suddenly collapsed and had a horrible 'discussion' with her vet - he was refusing to see the cat as she still owed money from his last visit. The cat in question was just lying on Mums bed, dying of acute kidney failure. It was only when I stepped in and suggested I pay the bill that we were able to get Liam seen. But in the meantime Liam was made to suffer for a lot longer than he needed to before he was put to sleep.

Needless to say I will now pay for Felix as well as my own furbabies Benji and Toby.

Anyway. I hope you are able to get help for your cat soon. 

I am just wondering - do you have someone you can borrow money from?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Allie, that vet's refusal was terrible! 

Mr_Del, I hope you can borrow the money. He should see a vet right away. I wonder what a vet would do if you took him in? Would the clinic be heartless enough to turn you away? Tell them that you are in touch with some of the organizations we listed, and then, by all means, contact them. Right now, this is an emergency.


----------



## Mr_Del (Mar 3, 2008)

It has been sugested for me to try a chipin for this. Told me to set up account and post link in here as well as other areas. Yes, the vets up here are great if you have money. 

Thanks for all the help
-Del

Edit/Jeanie


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sure you have the best wishes of all of our members, Mr_Del. Please keep us informed.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry the two of you are going through this.  
Here's a link to the results of a search for *low-cost veterinary services.*
I hope the link above is some help.


----------



## Mr_Del (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks for concern & help !!!!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I sent you a personal message regarding that, Mr_Del.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Here's a search for *free veterinary care.* <-- link
You could also try the VA and Disabled American Veterans. If they can't provide funds, they may be able to point you to organizations that can.

Please keep us posted on how your kitty is doing.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He asked all three vets. They refused.


----------



## Mr_Del (Mar 3, 2008)

Sue mac and others that give similar replies. 

I guess that would be an easy answere but can you realy determine what financial situation would be best to even consider owning a pet much less a human child. I guess this same type advice should apply to those that live at or below poverty and want children. I see it as the same pholosiphy. Although there is a great big difference from a small animal and a human. The fact still remains that even if you are on top of financial fredom there may be a case out of your controll where the funds may tempoaroly dissapear and an emergency rise. That would then leave you in a situation much like mine.

Being quick to judge a given situation is a verry bad thing and make you look like the fool in the end when all the facts come out. All my facts surrounding this are not worth divuldging to the general public. You do not know my case nore others that may fall in this same type situation. The only facts I am inclined to provide are the ones that I have revield already. SO then before makeing such a heartless comment stop and think to yourself, "What if something like this happened to me?" Drop the pride that would say "Oh it never will since I wouldnt take ownership of an animal or a human knowing my finances would not provide a way for help if needed" 

This is the fist and last thing I will say to such comments. I will not further reply to anything remotely close to the comment or a way to save face from my counter comment. 

-Del


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Life happens, Mr. Del. I would think people would understand that. My Dad had six children when he became a disabled vet. We scraped by and did without. You don't plan on having the life you know shattered.

How is your kitty doing today?


----------



## Mr_Del (Mar 3, 2008)

Kitty update

Well was a tough night. A few times it look as if we lost the little guy. He would just lay there breathing slowly. Not relly wanting to do much of anything. It looked so bad at one point I called the animal hospital again. They assured me the behaviour is due to the pain the kitty is in. Actualy made a guarentee he would make it through the night.

Before going to bed we made a little box for him to sleep in so we dont roll over on him in our sleep. He stayed there all night and was there when I got up to get the kids ready. 

Well got the kids all sent off to school again. When going back into the room my kitty was on my bed. That means he woke up and jumped up there. Not only that he started to follow me around the house again. He had himself a little bit of food. Right now he is currently laying in his box sleeping. 

Better update we where able to scrounge up some money. Enough to get him to the vet and get a couple medications if needed. We are schedualed to go after 2:00PM EST today.

Im sure you have been wondering one thing. What is his name? His name is Mohawk because he has a white stripe that goes up his forhead. His nick name is MoMo. Looking like he may make it. Thank you for all your help on this and I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Please let us know how Mohawk is doing when you get back. Fingers and paws crossed here for you.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm so glad you have been able to get some money together to help Mohawk. 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I so glad Mohawk is going to the vet. It upsets me that vet would not take payments in an emergency! I hope you get good results, and that Mohawk will heal completely. God bless.

Thank you for your service to this country. No amount of money can pay you for your disability, but you should never have to scrounge around to care for your family...and that includes pets.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Great news Mr Del. Mohawk deserves lots of treats right now 

Also, please ignore SueMc. That's NOT the kind of "advice" (IMO it's more of an insult) you need right now.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Jeanie said:


> Thank you for your service to this country. No amount of money can pay you for your disability, but you should never have to scrounge around to care for your family...and that includes pets.


Amen to that


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I agree 100% with Cook.

Sending lots of healing thoughts to Mohawk!


----------



## vilate (Jan 31, 2008)

Please let us know how kitteh is doing when you get home from the vet!


----------



## Mr_Del (Mar 3, 2008)

Mohawk is now in the Vets care. I took him there. They decided to keep him overnight due to noticable infection and very possible eye removal. They will be calling in about 2 hours to give an update and estimated costs with this visit. 

Will be sad going a nite wondering just how he is but at least I know he is in good care and will be given what is needed to help him out. I will keep you guys updated as I am updated.

Thank you very much
-Del


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Fingers and paws crossed here for both of you.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Mr_del is here for help, advice and support for his Mowhawk, Momo. He clearly loves his cat very much and is doing all he can under very difficult circumstances, let's not make matters worse by having to close this thread because a few members can't be supportive.

We are all cat lovers here, let's continue to show our support.

Mods


----------



## vilate (Jan 31, 2008)

That is so good to hear. The vet will take good care of poor Mohawk.

Do you have any idea what might have happened? Did he poke his eye with something, maybe?

Just wondering. Cats (Wyn) gets into so much when I'm not around, I'm sure. Makes me worried sometimes.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

A reminder to please be respectful to one another and stay on topic. This thread isn't about whether Mr. Del should or shouldn't have a cat, it's about giving him the emotional support and constructive advice to get Mohawk through his problem.

ETA: Oops looks like I started my post before Stephie's was posted, but a little re-iteration never hurts! :wink:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Mr_Del said:


> Mohawk is now in the Vets care. I took him there. They decided to keep him overnight due to noticable infection and very possible eye removal. They will be calling in about 2 hours to give an update and estimated costs with this visit.
> 
> Will be sad going a nite wondering just how he is but at least I know he is in good care and will be given what is needed to help him out. I will keep you guys updated as I am updated.
> 
> ...


Poor little Mohawk. But he is in the very best place 

Heres hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

Thats great to hear you managed to get him into the Vet, though I'd still like to give them a piece of my mind about payment plans and being there for all animals and their people. -growls-

Do keep us updated about Momo, (I love the nickname!) and I certainly hope to see a few pictures of him.  

Perhaps while he's gone you could have a look around your place and see if you can find what might have happened to him and perhaps try to remove it or make it safer if you can't? It sounds like he ran into something and poked himself and I'd hate to hear he'd hurt himself again like this after pulling through like he did.

Also, one eyed cats do very well for themselves. I've seen a few come through in my life and work with the SPCA and all have been wonderful, took them a few days to figure things out after it was removed but then it was like they never noticed it and had one eye all their lives.

Best of luck from myself, Reyna, Bosco, and Drifter!


----------



## vilate (Jan 31, 2008)

> Also, one eyed cats do very well for themselves. I've seen a few come through in my life and work with the SPCA and all have been wonderful, took them a few days to figure things out after it was removed but then it was like they never noticed it and had one eye all their lives.


Wyn has two eyes, but she tends to run into things anyway, lol! (She's slightly cross-eyed.)


----------



## Mr_Del (Mar 3, 2008)

There is a pic of him on my fiences myspace page. It has him and his brother snuggled up. Is a few months old. I did not want to put a pic of the injury up since it is so bad. 

Animals adjust much faster than humans when they lose a part of thier body. I am not to concerned with how he will live after he is fixed. I am just concenered that he lives. I know he will adjust fine to whatever the outcome is. 

We still have his brother. Mama was a stray we took in because she was pregnant. We managed to find her and the rest of the kittens a home. So all thats left is Mohawk and Little man. Kind of funny our two picks turned out to also be the firt and last born. Mohawk was the last born. 

Little man has approached Mohawk from time to time. Gave him a few licks. Last night while Mohawk seemed unresponsive Little man was trying to get his attention by slapping the bed and making a weird clicking soft meow. 

The Vets first thought was a fight with another cat but would later determine exact cause. We have speculated many posibilities but know we are probably wrong. This is something that call from the Vet should clear up. 

-Del


----------



## Mr_Del (Mar 3, 2008)

Just got update from Vet. They said the injury is a blunt force trauma to the eye. Exactly what caused it is not known. The eye will have to be removed. They close early tomorrow so there is a slight chance I may have to wait until Thursday to get him back. He is now on antibiotics waiting for surgury. I am just below half on what is going to be due. 

I will keep the updates comming in as I get them.

-Del


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know. Sounds like he's a little fighter and he'll be back home soon.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Momo we're pulling for you!!! 

Mr. Del, my hubby is also a disabled vet and lived on that income as a single parent for several years. I bow down to you for your service, and I am sorry that our country doesn't provide more for you.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

If MoMo is allowed outside, he could have suffered a slight hit from a vehicle. If he is not allowed outside, I would suspect that something could have fallen on him in the house? Like a speaker or something? Maybe he tried to jump on something (like a table or dresser) and didn't quite make it and pulled something over on himself?
Poor kitty, and poor you and your family. I can see the love you have for MoMo. Great news that he is being treated and you are managing to get the money together for treatment.
Hugs and purrs to all,
Heidi


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear MoMo is doing better. What a little trooper!  
rcat


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bless little Momo!


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Sending speedy recovery wishes for Momo and blessings to thank you for your services to our country!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Sending hugs purrs and prayers!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers to you and Momo.

edited to say, I think its a crying shame the way we treat out veterans. You should never have been put in this situation to begin with. You are a hero!


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

I am late to this thread however I am glad to hear Mohawk is being cared for. I will be checking for updates.
Oh and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Mr_Del (Mar 3, 2008)

Just talked to the vet. Momo is doing well. They say he is now eating and walking arround. He is also drinking. SO I guess he has recovered besides still needing surgury. Regardless if he has that today or tomorrow they will keep him overnight again. He will also stay overnight when the surgury is done. So that means it could be tomorrow or Friday when I get him back. 

Thank you guys.
-Del


----------



## Cook (Feb 28, 2008)

Glad to hear that he's doing well!

And just a few more nights until he's home!


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Great to hear that Mr Del. That's wonderful news.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Woohoo, Momo, you are doing great. A few more nights until you are home.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so happy for both of you, Mr. Del.


----------



## vilate (Jan 31, 2008)

It's wonderful to hear that he's doing so well. Just a little longer and he'll be back!


----------



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

So glad to hear Mohawk is on the mend! Hope he's home soon!  

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Sending good vibes your way and hopes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

With my worry for little MoMo I forgot to tell you how much I appreciate your service to our country, Mr. Del. Thank you for preserving our freedoms!
Just a couple more days and your kitty will be back with you.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

I am sooo late on this but better late than never. I am happy to hear that MoMo is doing better, I know I was so sad when my kitten was at the vet for 4 days. You have my best of wishes and prayers. I would help with cost if I could but I am tight myself :roll: (stupid realestate market)or else I would help you out!


----------



## Mr_Del (Mar 3, 2008)

I mentioned there is a pic of him on my fiences myspace page. That adress is http://www.myspace.com/lilpigletsmomma . He is the one on the left. Thats his brother Little man next to him. Ill get a more update picture when he is all fixed up. 

-Del


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

They are beautiful babies. You live only about 65mi from us. We are in Monroe.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Adorable cats!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I am glad you were able to find some help for Momo and glad he is going well.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh my, the boys are gorgeous. Has Jeanie seen them yet?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

:lol: The picture was small, but I can tell black cats when I see them! You know I wish they were mine!


----------



## icedtei (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh my goodness! I just found this thread and was so scared by the OP that I skipped immediately to the back.

I am sooo sorry you guys had to go through that. I'm so happy everything is going well now, and I give you best wishes. Hope things keep going smoothly!


----------



## Mr_Del (Mar 3, 2008)

The vet did surgery today. He was able to dertermine exactly what happened. . Mohawk was shot. He said it looked like a .22. We do suspect who did this. We are now trying to figure what laws this will fall into. I dont know how we can prove that they did it. Of course they will deny it if asked. We are still short of med bill but working on that as well. He will be ready to come home Saturday morning. 

-Del


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I can't really say what I want to on a family forum.

Why are people like that? It just breaks my heart - and makes me so angry and frustrated. 

I'm glad Momo is being taken care of and will soon be home with you, Mr. Del.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

OMG!! That's horrible! :evil: :evil: There's a special place in **** reserved for the person who shot Momo. Sending you and Momo lots of hugs and well wishes.


----------



## vilate (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh my goodness!!! How awful!

I really, really hope you can get the person who did it to fess up. Definitely press charges if you possibly can! Animal cruelty? Make sure you get *detailed information *from the vet on the injury and the _vet _bills, as well. The police will need to know all of that.

Poor MoMo needs justice. The poor baby.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

How terrible. I am just so sorry that this has happened to your family.

If you can get enough credible evidence that the person you suspect did this you may not be able to get him/her jailed, but you may be able to sue him and recoup your vet bills.

Make sure that you take pictures of Momo when he comes home, as well as vet documentation.

I am assuming that you called animal control and the police?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's horrible! MoMo and your other cat will have to stay indoors. This is either a cat hater or an irresponsible gun owner, child or adult. How horrible! I'd save the shell, just in case. I know it's hard to prove.  

Do you think this was deliberate?


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

I agree with Marie, I can't really say what I want :roll: 
Who would do that? That is just argg! I can't even think of a bad enough adjective to describe this monster!!!
I have tears in my eyes right now. Can this person go to jail? I HOPE SO!


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Jeez that's horrible. Why the **** would anyone shoot a CAT for god's sake?

It makes me sick.


----------



## Mr_Del (Mar 3, 2008)

The bullet made it all the way through so its not there. My landlord is giving the people a piece of her mind right now. I am sure those are the people responsable since they have made threats in the past. Mohawk is just lucky its only his eye. That is one lucky cat.

-Del


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would say that he's one LUCKY cat...


----------



## Mr_Del (Mar 3, 2008)

Police report has been made. The officer is going to talk with the people we suspect. Will wait and see what happens with that.

-Del


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so glad the police are getting involved! This person should not get away with such a cruel act. :?


----------



## vilate (Jan 31, 2008)

The person should definitely have to pay the vet bills, at least.

People who think they can be cruel to animals and get away with it need to be set straight!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

OMG! That's absolutely horrifying! 
I'm so glad Momo is going to be okay, He sure is a lucky cat!
I would seriously consider keeping your cats indoors from now on. With someone like that around, God knows what else they could do.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh I am crying right now, I just can't think right!
If I were me I would shot them in the eye so they can feel the pain!!! :twisted: :evil: :twisted:


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh dear, some people make me wonder why they are on this earth. I hope they are prosecuted to the fullest and that Momo recovers completely. BTW, its nice to see another GA person on the catform and welcome!


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

OMG ... That is just horrible !!! I can't really say what I want to say on this family friendly forum ... Those people need to have their eye shot out and see how it feels ! 

Glad to hear Mohawk is getting the care he requires and that the police are involved. Hopefully something good will come of all this.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

OMG  This horror just leaves me speechless. 
I hope the GA animal cruelty laws allow major jail time for the monster that did this. I think "an eye for an eye" really should apply in this case. :evil:
I'm so glad poor little MoMo is on the mend.


----------



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

I hope the monster that shot Momo is brought to justice. It makes me sick to know that someone thinks they can get away with such a vicious crime! :evil: 


I'm so glad to hear that he is on the mend! Come home soon Momo!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Sounds like it will all hinge on if it can be proven that they did shoot MoMo.

We had a case in our county several years ago, two brothers went out deer hunting EARLY. Like, several days before deer season actually opened, early. They told each other where they would be and split up to go to their respective hunting spots to await what would come through the woods. The younger boy got tired of waiting and went to go find his brother, but since they were still technically hunting, he went quietly.
He was approaching the area where his brother said he would be, when the younger boy saw the fur of a cat. He was out there to hunt, hadn't seen a deer and he wanted to shoot something. In his mind, a cat was a good enough target. So he aimed and fired.
His brother slowly slid sideways away from the tree trunk he had been leaning against because his brother had shot him in the head. His brown haired head had looked like a 'cat' at that distance.
Terrible tragedy for the boy and his family, but poor MoMo sounds like he was deliberately shot. I hope officers are able to prosecute the offender.
h


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

OMG! Poor Momo! Thats just p!sses me off! I hope the coward that did this get what he deserves! He should at least cover the vet bill. I'm glad he is going to be okay though. Thats a relief. 

Heidi, that story is horrific. It may sound harsh, but that boy deserves all the psychological damage he gets. He needed to learn to respect life, ALL life. And he had to learn it the hard way.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

He was a VERY odd case. He never cried. Never. Not once. Didn't show any remorse at all. When officers saw his reaction and investigated at their parent's home in the bedroom he shared with his brother, they found "REDRUM" written in fluorescent paint on his side of the room over his bed, in addition to questionable reading materials having to do with murder and crime scene investigations.
I left the Sheriff Office before he went to trial so I don't know how it played out...but he sure was a creepy one.

I couldn't help thinking 'he wanted to shoot something and thought he'd shoot a cat, and see how it ended up?'...but now I wonder if that was just his "story" and if he really had planned to do this all along. I just don't know.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

8O 8O 8O Thats just disturbing !!!!


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

8O 8O 8O 8O Oh my!! That is horrifying!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I hope this person/persons will get prosecuted, that's just horrible and I'm glad Momo is doing ok.


----------



## Mr_Del (Mar 3, 2008)

Got a call from the Vet today. Mohawk is now ready to come home. Still a bit short but working on that. We will probaly have to wait until around 2:00 to get him.

-Del


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay for MoMo! He will recover better at home in familiar surroundings.

I wanted to add...Be prepared for his brother to not 'recognize' him because he will smell different having just come from spending several days at the vet. You may want to keep the seperated and slowly exchange bedding (cat beds, towels or blankets) so they can get used to each other's scent again.
Will MoMo have a bandage over his eye/head?
h


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

FanTASTIC!

Very glad to hear that Mr_Del.


----------



## vilate (Jan 31, 2008)

That is WONDERFUL news. I hope he can make a speedy recovery.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

HUrrah! Thats excellent news


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so glad he can come home.  I hope we get more good news...that the person he did this was caught!


----------



## Mr_Del (Mar 3, 2008)

Little Mohawk is now home. We just walked in the door with him. He was purring up a storm when he saw us. They shaved the left side of his face. They even cut those wiskers off. He slo has stiches on that eye. You now clearly see the gun shot wound on his nose. He went strit for the food dish and ate some. Little man has been sniffing him. No hissing or growling. 

I will take a pic of him later today and put it up for all to see. He is now Mohawk the one eyed lucky kitty. He is also snuggling up to us doing, what I call, happy paws.

Thanks for all your help.

-Del


----------



## vilate (Jan 31, 2008)

Awww. I'm so happy he's back home with you!

He knows he has a loving home! Make sure he stays inside from now on! (if possible  )


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Good for MoMo! I like the term, "Happy Paws!" You're his hero.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

I am so happy he is home where he belongs and is doing well.


----------



## aquino46 (May 25, 2006)

I hope Momo has a very happy life but thet the people who did this to him regret it for the rest of theirs.


----------



## Mr_Del (Mar 3, 2008)

I could not find my good digi camera. I used a not so good one and have a pic to UL. The only problem is that I cant figure out how to do it here.

-Del


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay! I'm glad he is home and his brother isn't hissing at him.


----------



## Mr_Del (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok I got the pic uploaded but I goofed and spelled his name wrong. I need to know how to fix the spelling. It is listed under Mr_Dels Mohak. If I find my better camera later I will put up a better pic.

-Del


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr. Mohaw, you are still a gorgeous kitty, and you look so happy to be home.


----------



## Mr_Del (Mar 3, 2008)

He is making nosies I havent heard him make before. He is giving squeaky purrs and happy paws. Can hear him purring from across the room. Guess this little guy missed us. He is playimg the follow me around game again. 

-Del


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh, I'm so glad he's home and happy!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

He's telling you how happy he is to be home and with his family. It's great that lucky little Mohawk is doing so well. 



And I hope the sub-human responsible for Mohawk's injury gets everything they deserve, either by law or by karma. :evil:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think that somehow they know we are helping them. When I cared for one of my cat's wounds after surgery, I know it hurt him terribly, but he never moved, just lay on my lap and purred. I know the purr was from stress and pain, but he never moved until I was finished. I felt at the time that Blacky knew I was helping him. 

I think Mohawk knows you relieved his pain, and loves you for it.


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm so HAPPY that Momo is ok!!!! And that he's at home and doing well.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm glad that he is well and that he is home!


----------

